# my '37 fleetwood



## 35cycleplane (May 27, 2006)

this is mainly for my buddy scott,so he can see a pic of my fleetwood. currently being painted by my buddy,ted lusher. kk okay,can't get pix to post,....


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 27, 2006)

Hey Keith, Sounds great anyway 
I'm using Photobucket, seems to work well enough.


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 27, 2006)

hey did you see the photo of mine? nice multicolor primer job huh?


----------

